# Dental charges



## Chris S (18 Jan 2021)

I need to get a tooth taken out. I've been told that the initial examination is (about) £23 and if I need the extraction it will be £65. 
Is that another £65 or is the cost of the initial examination (£23) included in it?


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

It'll be both charges.

On another note I've been paying for dental insurance for the past year but can't access any service. If I cancel I'd re-join at a much more expensive rate. Thanks Denplan


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2021)

From NHS Website

*Emergency dental treatment – £23.80* This covers emergency care in a primary care NHS dental practice such as pain relief or a temporary filling.
*Band 1 course of treatment – £23.80* This covers an examination, diagnosis (including X-rays), advice on how to prevent future problems, a scale and polish if clinically needed, and preventative care such as the application of fluoride varnish or fissure sealant if appropriate.
*Band 2 course of treatment – £65.20* This covers everything listed in Band 1 above, plus any further treatment such as fillings, root canal work or removal of teeth but not more complex items covered by Band 3.
*Band 3 course of treatment – £282.80* This covers everything listed in Bands 1 and 2 above, plus crowns, dentures, bridges and other laboratory work.
So sorry to @DCLane , it's just the one charge


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Probably both costs.
NHS or private?
I paid about £90 privately last time I had a tooth out (the examination before that was covered by my monthly payments)

However, to be sure, why not phone up and ask?


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> It'll be both charges.
> 
> On another note I've been paying for dental insurance for the past year but can't access any service. If I cancel I'd re-join at a much more expensive rate. Thanks Denplan


Odd, my private dentist has been up and running again since the summer?
In fact I'm due my second post LD1 check up and hygienist (once I can get up the spiral staircase at the practice that is  )


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Odd, my private dentist has been up and running again since the summer?
> In fact I'm due my second post LD1 check up and hygienist (once I can get up the spiral staircase at the practice that is  )



Mine's not doing anything except extractions. No check-ups or any other service. Denplan's statement is that there are no routine examinations or support, yet their customers still have to pay their insurance costs.


----------



## Chris S (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Probably both costs.
> NHS or private?
> I paid about £90 privately last time I had a tooth out (the examination before that was covered by my monthly payments)
> 
> However, to be sure, why not phone up and ask?


I did but after I put the phone down I wondered what they meant. I asked a question here instead of phoning-up again and being put on hold for several minutes.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Mine's not doing anything except extractions. No check-ups or any other service. Denplan's statement is that there are no routine examinations or support, yet their customers still have to pay their insurance costs.


Lord...this prompted me to call...I can't get in until the 22nd March but that's fine (if I need emergency treatment sooner, I can just get in touch)

I'd personally cancel and just join another insurer (and change dentist if needed). Or not bother and just risk it, and pay as go if needed


----------



## GrandadRob (18 Jan 2021)

You lucky people. In our one horse town they struggle to get Dentists. So our only NHS dentist has just lost one, and once again we get chucked out. This is a repeat occurance, about every three years over the last twenty. So no check ups just emergencies. By the time it returns to normal, wont need a dentist, the teeth will all have fallen out.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

I've got insurance but it doesn't cover what I need


----------



## Beebo (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> It'll be both charges.
> 
> On another note I've been paying for dental insurance for the past year but can't access any service. If I cancel I'd re-join at a much more expensive rate. Thanks Denplan


I have a bupa plan. Same problem as you. £22 a month and I haven’t been to the dentist in the last 12 months.


----------



## Landsurfer (18 Jan 2021)

Ianrauk has it right ... i’ve been for the band 1 package but as a result had to have the band 2 package as well, today ..£65
Why did Buffoon close the golf courses during this latest lockdown ... only way to get the dentists back to work ... guess who said that .. ?
My Dentist !


----------



## shep (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Mine's not doing anything except extractions. No check-ups or any other service. Denplan's statement is that there are no routine examinations or support, yet their customers still have to pay their insurance costs.


That's tight, It'll be down to your own Dentist.

I'm in Denplan and still go every 3 months for check up's and scale/polish and have done all through.

Last appointment 4 Jan this year.


----------



## sleuthey (18 Jan 2021)

Funny enough I asked that question today at my dentist. I had check up and examination today and have to go back in March for a filling repair. I asked about the cost and they said they will charge me £65 for both all in even though it’s spread across 2 visits. NHS


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2021)

sleuthey said:


> Funny enough I asked that question today at my dentist. I had check up and examination today and have to go back in March for a filling repair. I asked about the cost and they said they will charge me £65 for both all in even though it’s spread across 2 visits. NHS


It also covers any return for re-treatment or follow up for up to 6 months.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Odd, my private dentist has been up and running again since the summer?
> In fact I'm due my second post LD1 check up and hygienist (once I can get up the spiral staircase at the practice that is  )





DCLane said:


> Mine's not doing anything except extractions. No check-ups or any other service. Denplan's statement is that there are no routine examinations or support, yet their customers still have to pay their insurance costs.


My dentist has been seeing private customers for minths and has only just opened doors again to nhs patients


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Mar 2021)

The dentists are now operating as normal but on a reduced capacity, they need to leave rooms to ventilate for up to an hour between patients if an aerosol type procedure has happened (drilling/hygienist/fillings etc).


----------



## midlife (6 Mar 2021)

My surgery has had the air-con altered, now has 12 air changes an hour so the fallow time after aerosol procedures now 15 mins.


----------

